# Melbourne traders meet up



## sammy84 (15 May 2009)

Hi all,

Was wondering if there are any other traders out there in Melbourne who would like to organise a traders group. Would be good to meet up and discuss strategies etc. If anyone is interested it would be great to organise. Anyone interested?

Cheers,

Sammy


----------



## paulchow2k (14 July 2010)

There is a group of us short term traders who meetup in Brunswick Melbourne once a month if anyone is interested. It's part of the ATAA Special Interest Group and I'm the host for it.

For more info, please send me an email to iceman [Dot] melb [At] Gmail [Dot] Com.

regards

paul



sammy84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was wondering if there are any other traders out there in Melbourne who would like to organise a traders group. Would be good to meet up and discuss strategies etc. If anyone is interested it would be great to organise. Anyone interested?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann (3 April 2022)

Clearly, this thread went nowhere but I will bump it anyway. I am in the Armadale/Malvern area. If there is any interest in meetings perhaps bump it as well. This bump was as a result of this thread and getting it off-topic regarding meeting up in Melbourne.
I would have no interest in meetings unrelated to ASF.


----------

